# How to buy prize bonds



## looteht (15 Jun 2014)

Hey,

How does one go about buying?.
Can I buy online. 
How do I pay for them?.
Do I need to go to my bank and get a cheque or can it be done online?


----------



## JohnJay (15 Jun 2014)

you can buy them online using your creditdebit card on http://prizebonds.ie/ or at any post-office.I think at some point they will ask you to prove your identity (passport, prove of address, etc)

edit, according to their site, the can only accept debit cards on their site. I think its the same at Post Office counters - they will only take debit cards as payments for anything, not credit cards.


----------



## looteht (15 Jun 2014)

Have a debit card but I think its limit is only 1.5k or so.

Can you send a bank transfer?


----------



## Evander73 (15 Jun 2014)

As per website FAQ;'s -

Prize Bonds can be purchased by 

(a) Monthly Direct Debit form available online at www.StateSavings.ie 
(b) Online www.StateSavings.ie 
(c) Telephone State Savings ™ 1850 30 50 60. 
 Our agent will record your details. Payment by Debit Card (Visa Debit, Maestro or Debit MasterCard).

(d) Freepost Application Form 
 Print an application form from www.StateSavings.ie and complete it and mail it to 
 State Savings, GPO, FREEPOST, Dublin 1 (no stamp required) 

 or deliver it to 
(e) Any Post Oﬃce

I'd check out some of the very good posts on AAM regarding investing in Prizebonds before committing to it - food for thought!


----------



## looteht (15 Jun 2014)

Evander73 said:


> I'd check out some of the very good posts on AAM regarding investing in Prizebonds before committing to it - food for thought!




I did, my understanding is that after an initial 3 months you can take back money at any time.....

Not sure what you mean by committing, unless I am missing something.


----------



## theresa1 (22 Sep 2014)

They should bring out a Bondholder Card similar to the card they issue for the National Solidarity Bond which you can use in the post office.


----------

